# every time I get new rider - my daily rating gets fu*t



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

I am close to rejecting all 5 star reguests at this point because nubes are snakes


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

If I get a new user, I always talk to them, ask if I can answer any questions, and I always mention getting a 5-star rating. I usually say something like, "I hope you feel that I've provided 5-star service". Most people get the hint.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> If I get a new user, I always talk to them, ask if I can answer any questions, and I always mention getting a 5-star rating. I usually say something like, "I hope you feel that I've provided 5-star service". Most people get the hint.


If someone reports you for saying that, you could get dinged; That's a bad thing. Don't ask for/suggest a five-star rating, in my opinion.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Farlance said:


> If someone reports you for saying that, you could get dinged; That's a bad thing. Don't ask for/suggest a five-star rating, in my opinion.


In my experience though, riders have absolutely no idea how the ratings system works or that a 4-star rating is a De-facto vote to fire a driver. Uber really has a way to come with their ratings system. While I am a fan of ratings, I am also an advocate for an effective and fair system, which uber clearly does not have.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> In my experience though, riders have absolutely no idea how the ratings system works or that a 4-star rating is a De-facto vote to fire a driver. Uber really has a way to come with their ratings system. While I am a fan of ratings, I am also an advocate for an effective and fair system, which uber clearly does not have.


I'm just saying! Keep in mind, I'm a CSR, so I have inside info about these sorts of things.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Farlance said:


> I'm just saying! Keep in mind, I'm a CSR, so I have inside info about these sorts of things.


I understand what you do and who you are. Please understand who I am and what I do. My job and the jobs of most others on here depend on the ratings that people give us. These people are drunks, stuck up brats, uneducated consumers (uneducated on uber), assholes, and a bunch of genuinely nice people. Unfortunately uber's policy gives the bad elements a lot more control over my job than the good ones (by a margin of 4 to 1 by the ratings system). I can't do anything about the drunks, stuck up people and assholes besides try to screen them out. I don't have to worry about nice people who know how the system works, I have to work with the uneducated, how else are they to learn?


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

Farlance said:


> I'm just saying! Keep in mind, I'm a CSR, so I have inside info about these sorts of things.





Farlance said:


> I'm just saying! Keep in mind, I'm a CSR, so I have inside info about these sorts of things.


In what capacity or you here, on your own time or are you getting paid. Why doesn't Uber compare its' rating system to Yelp?


* Eek! Methinks not ---- Uber - similar
** Meh. I've experienced better ---- Uber - close
*** A-OK. ---- Uber - dissimilar, deactivated
**** Yay! I'm a fan. ---- Uber - Not a fan, deactivated
***** As good as it gets!---- Uber - OK


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

GearJammer said:


> In what capacity or you here, own your own time or are you getting paid. Why doesn't Uber compare its' rating system to Yelp?
> 
> * Eek! Methinks not Uber - similar
> ** Meh. I've experienced better


I am not the person to ask about this, I have no control over this sort of thing.

I'm here on my own time, usually between working on tickets.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I would offer to explain the app and ratings system to a new rider without asking / implying to ask for a 5 star.
You might be taking some hits by explicitly asking for a 5 star rating.

See here also:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/please-educate-your-new-5-0-riders-about-ratings.1361/#post-11701

Here's an example of how a passenger reacts when you try to push a 5 star rating on yourself:

I found that interaction to be very awkward - basically like a waiter telling me that he expected a 20% tip. I was tempted to give him 3 stars for being annoying, but I decided I wouldn't let that change my original opinion and gave him 4.​
My question is - are drivers allowed to do that? I personally found it not to be a good customer service experience. Quite frankly even if he'd _deserved_ 5 stars it would've been unpleasant. Am I unreasonable for thinking I'm going to dink a star anyone who asks in the future? Am I unreasonable for thinking this wasn't the experience I should expect?​

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/1xkt8c

My personal opinion remains that this rating system is mostly inappropriate for this line of work. The happiness of the rider is often at odds with driving safely, following procedures, and taking a variety of passengers. It will not affect all drivers equally since it depends on when and where they drive as well as how often they let the passenger get away with things. Also some drivers are probably more discriminated against by some type of dynamic between them and the rider (age, gender, accent, etc.).

The ratings system is basically a lazy cost cutting way to evaluate. Instead, a better job should be done with initial driver selection; reviewing complaints factually with the right to respond; and a more logical, standardized, ongoing evaluation. Yes, this would be more expensive and harder to do. But somehow, almost every other company in the world does things this way.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Farlance, I understand Uber's concern over drivers trying to verbally influence a rider's rating, but I really think that particular statement doesn't cross the line. However, I wouldn't use it for fear it comes off as tacky.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> Farlance, I understand Uber's concern over drivers trying to verbally influence a rider's rating, but I really think that particular statement doesn't cross the line. However, I wouldn't use it for fear it comes off as tacky.


Think about a sever at a restaurant saying that they hope you feel they provided 20% tip worthy service. It probably needs to be dialed back a notch. Just briefly explain the system and let them decide without projecting a suggesting rating on you. Yelp 4.0 is good, but here 4.0 means there was a problem. Etc.. Otherwise, it may cause you more damage than it helps.

From Uber (I don't necessarily like the last sentence):

Should I tell users to rate me 5 stars?
We suggest that a driver never asks a user to "rate me five stars". Historically, drivers have received lower ratings after asking for 5 stars. If a driver provides exceptional service, the majority of time he/she will be awarded five stars!

http://uber-partners-static.s3.amazonaws.com/tulsa_uberx/faq.html

(I mean, if you provide exceptional service and you only get 51% 5 stars, you're history. So the last sentence is actually very bad.).


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

"thank you for using Uber, don't forget to rate your driver"

It's a very subtle hint that you care about your rating.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

I only bring up the ratings system if the customer asks about it / or they are a self admitted newbie. I start with explaining how they will receive an email receipt, and a fare notice on their app after the ride - then move onto the 1-5 star rating system... ending gently with "and we rate the passenger, as well 1-5 stars..." -- It's amazing, how when the customer hears they are going to be rated as well, most of the time they offer up right away "Hope I'm a 5 star customer!" or something to that effect....


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Free Foot-Rubs & Tummy Tickles for a 5 Star Rating















,


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I feel like a 5-star passenger is just as likely to be a well-behaved Uber veteran as he is a brand new rider. Since practically all of us rate five automatically. I don't think it's a good bet to pass on these.

Passengers ask me questions about the rating system all the time. I answer in a non-solicitous way.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> I feel like a 5-star passenger is just as likely to be a well-behaved Uber veteran as he is a brand new rider. Since practically all of us rate five automatically. I don't think it's a good bet to pass on these.
> 
> Passengers ask me questions about the rating system all the time. I answer in a non-solicitous way.


Many drivers reserve 5 star ratings for tippers only.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

If you see a frequent rider who still has a 5, do him (and us) a solid and give him a 4 so he can have a 4.9 instead of the same rating as a brand newbie.



Joanne said:


> Many drivers reserve 5 star ratings for tippers only.


In my city, tipping is indeed a city in China if you are UberX. Sigh.


----------



## JoshM (Aug 1, 2014)

You do what is reasonable. And that's it. You have a clean car with a neutral smell and you're polite, friendly and most importantly you're confident. Doing anything beyond that you're groveling. Don't ever, ever grovel. They want water or snacks they can bring their own.
My sole position is: your life is in my hands, in my car, and it's my responsibility and my focused concern to take you from point A to point B and get you there safely and in one piece, and if and when possible in a timely manner and if I do that, that in and of itself deserves 5 stars. If the value I put on keeping your life safe isn't worth 5 stars to you then FU, F your self loathing life and I hope to never meet up with you again and by the way, have a nice day.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

You're doing a good job, keep your priorities straight. Luckily groveling is punished just as frequently as it's rewarded, so people doing it are not coming out ahead, in ratings or pay or anywhere else.
America must be the most passive aggressive culture, since "Have a nice day" is widely regarded to mean, unambiguously, "F*ck you." I kind of love it.
No gum, you'll blow bubbles all over my headliner. No snacks, (see "no gum"). No water, no room for cooler to make room for your luggage which I handle for you at a cost of $0. I'll install a phone charger when I find a way to solder it to its housing, and glue the cords in place.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Think about a sever at a restaurant saying that they hope you feel they provided 20% tip worthy service.


Except the waiter doesn't get fired if he only receives an 18 percent tip.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Except the waiter doesn't get fired if he only receives an 18 percent tip.


Good catch. I'm sorry Sally, but you performed below expectations tonight. All tables were served promptly and efficiently.

We heard good things, and no complaints about you but, you only collected 18% in tips.

Our average server collects 22% in tips. Please turn in your uniform before you leave tonight.

(Too bad Sally was serving the large groups who had a fixed 18% tipping policy.)


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

And the kitchen really got backed up at one point, so Sally had nothing to bring out but more complimentary bread and pickles for a few minutes. 2% ding on her tip because it also rates the overall service.


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

And when returning your uniforms, keep In mind, we don't want to face you with your annoying WHYs and WHAT FORs. Just send it by FEDEX and keep the recceipt to avoid $300 charge. BTW good luck in your future ****ups!



grams777 said:


> Good catch. I'm sorry Sally, but you performed below expectations tonight. All tables were served promptly and efficiently.
> 
> We heard good things, and no complaints about you but, you only collected 18% in tips.
> 
> ...


----------



## skccvb (Jul 27, 2014)

I got a "5 star" female rider and 2 friends last Saturday night- one friend who pauses for a last drag on their cigarette a second before tossing it and climbing in my backseat while exhaling- "mystery beverage' in hand, sealed cup. She gives me an address and asks I put it in my NAV, which I do- the says "oh it will tell you to head towards "xyz street" - don't do that. I ask since "xyz street" is indeed where nav system says to go, "which way should i go then"? She says aw fook it, just go that way. 4 times along route, in between her loudly-drunkenly- babbling about this or that, she says "turn right here"- I slow and say "Nav system says it is the NEXT turn...which is correct...finally drop them off - and only minutes later some young drunk guys in a beater turn into my lane at around 35 mph while I am going -legally- 50 mph thru a green light...hard swerve left to avoid bad collision.

Made a grand total of $30 that night after gas expense---sometimes it does not feel worth it...and as for riders "5 star rating" well it ain't 5 star anymore!


----------



## BostonBandit (Jul 22, 2014)

After my first week on Uber I was 4.6 and worried. Well, not too worried because I have good FT job.

In any event, my second week I only did daylight jobs and am now at 4.8. I won't even go near the surges because they're certain dings.

Total tips after two weeks:

$10 from a bartender and friends going to 4 PM Red Sox game
$5 from a doctor
$5 from a woman I brought to airport
$2 from a guy who asked me to get his girlfriend home safely


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Think about a sever at a restaurant saying that they hope you feel they provided 20% tip worthy service. It probably needs to be dialed back a notch.


I agree it's easy to cross the line, and it is not advised to even mention the phrase "5-star" , but my problem is with the consequence.

I don't do it, but I've even heard of drivers who say "I hope you have a 5-star day", or at the beginning of the ride asking "Is there anything I can do to ensure a 5-star experience?" According to what Farlance is saying, that waitress would just be fired, regardless of other performance. This is not a 5-star way to treat employees... to treat people. I just think deactivation is a stiff penalty, and Uber should not be so quick to judge an otherwise great driver who depends on that income to feed his children.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

grams777 said:


> From Uber (I don't necessarily like the last sentence):
> 
> Should I tell users to rate me 5 stars?
> We suggest that a driver never asks a user to "rate me five stars". Historically, drivers have received lower ratings after asking for 5 stars. If a driver provides exceptional service, the majority of time he/she will be awarded five stars!
> ...


Clearly it is improper to tell a passenger to rate you 5-stars. The quote Farlance responded to was "I hope you feel that I've provided 5-star service", not the same thing. If Uber's policy is to deactivate a driver that mentions "5-stars", then that should be clear in the FAQ, not a "suggestion" because it may backfire with riders.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

And don't get me wrong on the waitress, she should be warned for that particular phrasing. But to follow the analogy... restaurants recognize that patrons stiff servers, and they often build gratuity into the check in consideration of that. Similarly, should passenger ratings of drivers be automatically calculated under specific circumstances? (not really believing that, but just saying)


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Except the waiter doesn't get fired if he only receives an 18 percent tip.


And no Uber customer has to pay the difference between 4 and 5 stars.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

BostonBandit said:


> After my first week on Uber I was 4.6 and worried. Well, not too worried because I have good FT job.
> 
> In any event, my second week I only did daylight jobs and am now at 4.8. I won't even go near the surges because they're certain dings.
> 
> ...


I find the two types of people most likely to tip are waitresses/bartenders going home at 3am, and escorts.


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

Farlance said:


> If someone reports you for saying that, you could get dinged; That's a bad thing. Don't ask for/suggest a five-star rating, in my opinion.


When you get a rider with 5 stars, I would ask if it's their first time using the service. Then take the time educate the new customer. Aks if they have any questions on using the app. Make sure they have a promo code before the ride ends etc... and then slip in how the rating system works. Most people don't understand that the rating system is punitive. Meaning that 5 stars is the standard for a satisfactory experience and anything less is derogatory. This rating system is counter intuitive to people who are accustomed to using service industry star rating systems in which 4 stars is considered "very good" and 5 stars is "exceptional". The new user tutorial explains this in a limited way, but most customers don't take the time to really read and understand the rating system.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2014)

I am a brand new driver, yet to take my first trip and I find this thread to be outstanding AND enlightening. I am already afraid that the riders are under-educated relative to the 5 point system. My natural perception as a consumer would be:
0- you should be fired 
1- need serious remediation / probation
2- retraining
3-average/adequate job .....you met expectations and performed your duties competently
4-above average (you went out of your way and provided some unexpected service)
5-medal of honor ....you delivered a baby or otherwise performed some super-citizen act worthy of the nightly news


----------



## UberHick (Aug 17, 2014)

iQUOTE="JoshM, post: 12410, member: 846"]You do what is reasonable. And that's it. You have a clean car with a neutral smell and you're polite, friendly and most importantly you're confident. Doing anything beyond that you're groveling. Don't ever, ever grovel. They want water or snacks they can bring their own.
My sole position is: your life is in my hands, in my car, and it's my responsibility and my focused concern to take you from point A to point B and get you there safely and in one piece, and if and when possible in a timely manner and if I do that, that in and of itself deserves 5 stars. If the value I put on keeping your life safe isn't worth 5 stars to you then FU, F your self loathing life and I hope to never meet up with you again and by the way, have a nice day.[/QUOTE]

Well said


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

5 stars? Click "info". No last/ first name?

Cancel/other.

Free promo scammers won't care about my rating and don't get into my car.

Period.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> If I get a new user, I always talk to them, ask if I can answer any questions, and I always mention getting a 5-star rating. I usually say something like, "I hope you feel that I've provided 5-star service". Most people get the hint.


Bad idea soliciting 5 stars. I never ask because I know I will get good ratings and I don't worry about it.


----------



## dimoko (Aug 5, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Except the waiter doesn't get fired if he only receives an 18 percent tip.


this is what i came here to say.

there is a huge difference between begging for a big tip and asking for the only rating that helps you stay a driver.

and for the record, i never ask. i feel i do an excellent job, and if enough people vote me out, i'll go do something else i guess...


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm thinking about printing up a card maybe a 5" X 8" Flash card, And say something about "My job depends on a good rating, I provide you with a bottle of water, I have Charger plugs available for you and I am getting you where you need to go in as timely of a manner as possible with me having to sustain a 4.6 rating a 4* rating will eventually cause me to be fired, Now I support my 4 children and wife with this driving job" Thank You for a 5* Rating!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I tell them to split the fare so both of them can give me a 5* rating.


----------

